# How Can I Install Leopard In Ibook G4?



## ary_grw9 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Friends I Bought An Ibook G4, And Now I M Using It But I M Worried About To Install In The Next Time When It Crash Or Other Risences ......... I Have Mac Osx 10.5 Leapord In Dvd And I Want To Know About The Installation Information For Examle How To Boot, When I Enter Serial No And Where It Will Be.....plz Brief Me


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Ary.

What are the specs of the iBook G4? 
Processor? At least 867 MHz?
RAM? 512 MB is the minimum, but I would not consider anything less than 1 GB for being usable.
Also you probably want to do a clean install of the system. Can you copy all your user data and make your backup on an external discs or disks so that you can do a fresh install of Mac OS X on your iBook?


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 21, 2008)

You need to let go of the way things are in the Windows world. 

If you purchase the retail version of any Mac OS X installation, you'll notice that the only requirement is that you have a Mac that can run it.....no serial numbers, no activation, no WGA-style lockdowns.  In your case with Leopard, you have to meet the following requirements (it's on the left-side of the page).

About the only thing that might happen in the future is that Apple might implement a check to make sure Mac OS X is running on Apple's Intel-based Macs and not any generic PC, but that's about it.

To start the installation process, insert the disc in the drive, reboot the iBook, and hold down the C key once you hear the bootup chime.  Hold it down until you see the little scroll gear at the bottom of the gray Apple screen.  If you meet the requirements, it should boot up from the disc and welcome you to the installation.


----------



## ary_grw9 (Feb 22, 2008)

60 Hard Drive with 30GB Drives, 1GHz Processor? Ram 315shown (but i think it might be 512) now in the last reply nixgeek told to hold down 'c' key to boot option but when i press c at the start or OSX it would not ask anything like boot....what should i do i mean, just think about it that there is no operation system in my IBook and i want to install OSX in this book then what should i do....(in Windows we go to Board Setup and make 1st boot to CD Drive) what's in Ibook plz brief me.....and plz dont mind i know that r so baby's questions but esential....


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 22, 2008)

Are you sure that your iBook has a DVD-ROM?  Usually, holding down the C key on the keyboard the moment you hear the startup chime will cause the iBook to boot from the disc.  This is the case on basically every Macintosh.  I can only assume that you don't have a DVD-ROM or something is wrong with the disc.

The other reason you might not be able to install it on that iBook is because you said you had "315 shown".  It's possible that you don't have enough memory to meet the requirements.  Most of those iBooks shipped with 256 MB RAM.  Only the last revisions had 512 MB built-in.

One technical correction in your post: All PCs don't make the boot priority changes in Windows.  They are done in the BIOS for the motherboard.  While there is a "BIOS" environment on the Macs (OpenFirmware on PowerPC Macs, EFI on Intel Macs), it's not for the faint of heart.  No menus like the BIOS have...you're dumped into the firmware command line.  Unless you know how to manage the OpenFirmware/EFI environment, it's best not to even deal with it.


----------



## ary_grw9 (Feb 24, 2008)

ok, so friend is there any way to learn about installation of mac, infact i have downloaded mac 10.5 leopard by torrent file and now i m going to write a dvd but i m worring to think that may be after installation it will ask me about many things that i dont have i mean serial key etc...
plz brief me how can i get knowledge about installation, in our town only 1 shop can install that OS, and its working , its so much expencive that i cant afford...plz i want to learn about it.....can i use this torrent's downloaded mac...?


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 24, 2008)

ary_grw9 said:


> ok, so friend is there any way to learn about installation of mac, infact i have downloaded mac 10.5 leopard by torrent file and now i m going to write a dvd but i m worring to think that may be after installation it will ask me about many things that i dont have i mean serial key etc...
> plz brief me how can i get knowledge about installation, in our town only 1 shop can install that OS, and its working , its so much expencive that i cant afford...plz i want to learn about it.....can i use this torrent's downloaded mac...?



Unfortunately, I cannot help you with this as discussion about pirated software is against the board rules created by the moderators of this site.  At this point, you are on your own.  If you're running 10.4 legally, then stick with that until you can afford 10.5.  I am still running on 10.4 happily and I don't think support for it will disappear anytime soon.

Sorry...


----------

